# Unbelievable Postage Costs



## spur42 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Fellows, 

With the Live Steam Aristocrsft Mikados going on special at Ridge Road I could not wait to place my order. I bought one of the first generation about 2.5 years ago and it has always performed well. The cost back then was US$1800 plus US$150 postage & handling. 

Then came the shock!.....purchase price of the 2nd generation unit on special US$866...postage & handling US$600 !!!!! This is an increase of 400% for postage in 2.5 years.......... 

Currently I can purchase a RETURN air flight from Btisbane to Los Angeles for AUD$1250. For this I get a flight there and back, a comfortable seat, plenty of food and drinks and staff that look after me. 

The box with the Loco in it gets thrown (usually) into a container with hundreds of other parcels, and gets a one-way trip with no facilities. Cost...the same as what I get charged one-way! and the loco is only a fraction of my weight. 

Why are the overseas customers being ripped-off by the USA postage system? 

Needless to say I cancelled my order, which is just one more nail in the balance of trade budget..... 

No more to say, I have said my piece. 

regards, Spur42 
down-under in OZ


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Spur42 
I am not sure that one is getting ripped off...my shipment to the Land of Oz (one way) was about $600 earlier this year. I wait the return of my locomotive for the land down under soon, so I will update upon arrival.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

It's not just that you are overseas. Postage has taken astronomical leaps here too. 

I was going to ship two boxes 24" x 24" x 18" to the midwest from the west coast and because of the size (not weight), they were $94 each. The postal clerk said the cost would apply even if they were somewhat smaller.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

USPS rates are outrageous, UPS is criminal. I don't sell hardly anything overseas anymore on ebay, nobody wants to pay the shipping. 
Look at the bright side, wait, there isn't one. It will only get worse.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

From the look of your starting message you live in Australia, I live in the UK, so we are both in the same boat with regard to postage costs from the USA. 

The reason for the massive postage cost is the USPS - they stopped the surface rates system and now all has to go by by airmail, naturally therefore the cost have risen enormously!


----------



## slug (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Spur, 
I sent you a pm, not sure if it went through tho.. 
We just bough the same loco from ebay, $999 plus $340 US shipping, via UPS Air Mail. The loco weighs 52 pounds so thats why its so much, the $600 is a rip off. 

Regards 
Sam


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Having just purchased two Aristo-Craft RS3 diesel locos from the Unites States I do realize that shipping costs are high. The cost for shipping to the UK an RS3 is around $65 and the heavier diesels seem to work out at around $85. 

Even so, each loco plus the shipping charge gave a end cost of just over half price when compared to UK costs. I paid around $200 each whereas here would have been the equivalent of about $370. So in my case it was well worth it.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to agree with Alan. However, it changes rapidly if you get hit by Customs and Excise. 
I can usually get away with one sometimes two packages a year from the States, then BOOM! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 
Rod


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've all but stopped buying on Ebay and pretty much quit buying period unless in person because of the outrageous shipping rates. Shipping a standard boxcar LGB, Arist, USAT from the West coast to the East coast Used to be in the $8 to $12 range and now is in the $30 to $40 range. Um, no thanks. Shipping from or to overseas is worse and even to and from Canada is crazy. I can drive to Canada cheaper right now and pick things up cheaper than it costs to have them shipped FROM Canada to Western NY. 

As I said No thanks! Retail prices suck (track especially) and the shipping is the final nail in the coffin. I'll play with what I've got or not play at all. Been considering selling it all lately. 

Chas


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 08/06/2008 7:14 AM
Been considering selling it all lately. 
Chas



R U Kidding?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif 
I got dibs on the Sesame Street Stuff!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just had two magazines come over from the UK...$12 for media air mail!?!?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Things may have changed, but for a while I was importing stuff from Australia, and it was MORE expensive (by about 1/3) to them ship here from there that it would have been to ship them TO Oz.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Sam , 
 The reason post costs have risen so much is that packages are charged "cubedup" and they assume the mass from the measurements..that cost sounds like EMS [express mail Service] ordinary would be about 60% of it. shipping Accucraft stuff around is terrible because of the outer packaging sizes.. good for the product protection bad for the mail costs! 
We are being Balkanised by these transport costs ,, Im looking at an Invoice for air frieght US to Oz A$3100 and the fuel Surcharge was 26.7% on top!!!!. 
on a different note take care with the Aristo Steamer no spares, no info etc and I know of 2 shelf queens already. 

Gordon.


----------



## slug (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Gordon, 
It arrived today and it seems to be running fine for now. Hopefully it will still be running for the Steam-Up in October, sending the forms to you tomorrow  

Sam


----------

